# Alice in Wonderland



## Gavrill (Mar 6, 2010)

What the fuck. This shit looks terrible and in no way related to the original story. I'm not seeing this if someone paid me. Thoughts?


----------



## Drakkar Vance (Mar 6, 2010)

It is not the original story, it's actually a sequel to the 1st movie we all know.


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 6, 2010)

The book creeped me out as a little kid, so I'm sure as hell not gonna see the movie.


----------



## Willow (Mar 6, 2010)

I believe it's a continuation of the first movie..I haven't seen it yet, but that's essentially what it looked like..


----------



## Drakkar Vance (Mar 6, 2010)

I just posted a review in this board some moments ago.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Mar 6, 2010)

I agree completely, I saw it with my friends, and was hugely disappointed. Alice was totally emotionless, and just not a good actor at all, Depp was held back and felt limited in his acting (especially compared to what should've been an equally flamboyant part, like in PotC); the White Queen wouldn't drop her hands below her shoulders and that bugged the shit out of me, the Red Queen was sorta funny, and I like the actor, but again, very limited. 

The title of the movie was wrong, and practically all the characters confirmed it - Should've been called Alice in Underworld (or Underland, whatever). 

And that one guard-dude with the eye patch, for the red queen was stupid.

I -really- wanted to like this movie, and all my friends I went to see it with did too, but when we left, we barely even talked about it, and then went to go do something else - When we usually sit down for an hour and just go back and forth about how good the movie was. 

So I gotta say, with all of us there, it was probably the worst movie we've all seen together in theaters.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 6, 2010)

It's currently scoring about 50% at RT.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 6, 2010)

I generally despise Burton, but I loved Sweeney Todd. I'm on the fence about seeing Alice.


----------



## ShadowEon (Mar 6, 2010)

It's a sequel to the animated film, it's her returning there as she is older, it's not a remake of the animated one/other versions, that's why it seems unrelated. I am going to see it tomorrow. I like tim burton's stuff so I want to see it.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 6, 2010)

They're trying way too hard to be creepy and trippy, and it shows. I'm not going.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 6, 2010)

Why care about the story?  It's made by Tim Burton, so it's good whether or not it follow the original story.


----------



## Sauvignon (Mar 6, 2010)

I can't wait to see it; gonna be awesome.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Mar 6, 2010)

Lotta you are going in there with high hopes :v


----------



## Vaelarsa (Mar 6, 2010)

I'll watch it online, first.

If it's decent, I'll see if I can afford the imax.


----------



## JoeStrike (Mar 6, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> I -really- wanted to like this movie, and all my friends I went to see it with did too, but when we left, we barely even talked about it, and then went to go do something else - When we usually sit down for an hour and just go back and forth about how good the movie was.



That was _exactly_ my reaction when I saw his _Planet of the Apes_ remake - my friends & I were all psyched to see it, furry make-up & all, but it was just poorly thought out & basically pointless. 

FOr me, his _Alice_ had its moments but overall it was overkill - felt like a truckload of bricks had been dropped on my head. A friend says Burton is much better directing original material than remakes of other people's stuff - I think he's onto something



> Why care about the story?  It's made by Tim Burton, so it's good whether  or not it follow the original story.



_If_ you believe Burton can do no wrong. 

I don't think it's mandatory that you have to follow the original story when you adapt something, especially if the source material has a lot of depth to it. There _is_ a creepy underside to the original books that a lot of people have explored already - I just don't think Burton did a good job of doing that here.

I gotta admit though the anthro animals were terrific, completely 'real' looking yet with human facial expressions & emotions


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Mar 6, 2010)

ITT: People aren't aware that this movie is actually based off "Through the Looking Glass"


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Mar 6, 2010)

As a huge fan of the original books and a collector of different movie adaptations of said books, I have to say this looks like one of the most bland re-imaginings of the stories.  It's understandable that Burton wanted to make something new with the source material since the books...  Really aren't the best to turn into a movie.

My biggest beef with it though is that there's been so many stories based on the books that it's hard to think up something new for it and the characters!

The plot is almost exactly the same as the videogame American McGee's Alice and bears close resemblance to The Looking Glass Wars, another sequel book to the original stories.

I haven't seen it, but I plan to watch it online or pirate it.  Sorry Burton, but you haven't made anything not based on already existing material since Corpse Bride and you're not getting any of my money until you do.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Mar 6, 2010)

I actually enjoyed this movie until the last third or so. I don't know whether it's Tim Burton or Disney who's at fault there, but whoever it was threw out a ton of potential on a substandard cookie-cutter battle scene.

Also, I'd like to know who thought it was a good idea to end the movie with Alice being responsible for the Opium Wars.


----------



## Cloud Nine (Mar 6, 2010)

I just got back from it and it was pretty good except the chick who played Alice is a terrible actor. She sounded bored through the entire thing Depp was fantastic though.


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm only seeing it after a fat Dutch...  That's IT :V


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Mar 7, 2010)

I hate it because its popular.


:3


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 7, 2010)

I think I'll see it because it is Tim Burton, if I can get the money and time.


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 7, 2010)

It's Tim Burton so I'll probably rent it when it comes out on DVD :V .


----------



## Hir (Mar 7, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Why care about the story?  It's made by Tim Burton, so it's good whether or not it follow the original story.


...Fanboy.


----------



## FluffMouse (Mar 7, 2010)

I love dark versions of Alice, so that's why I'm seeing it. :3 And if it's not supposed to be a remake of the original I see no qualms with it not being horrible similar.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Mar 7, 2010)

......All I've really heard from it is crap.....

My friends went to go see it but apparently I was sleeping when they called me so.....

I'll just see what they have to say about it.


----------



## Koray (Mar 7, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> ......All I've really heard from it is crap.....



you're wroooong >:V

I saw it last night. Not Tim Burton's Best movie ever, but i would watch it again!

I actually found it pretty funny


----------



## Greykitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I keep hearing mixed reviews about it.  I do want to see it though just so I can decide but I probably won't watch it on the big screen.  I'll save my money for Iron Man.  X3


----------



## Jelly (Mar 7, 2010)

i saw it

it was bad
like
really bad


----------



## Koray (Mar 7, 2010)

Jelly said:


> i saw it
> 
> it was bad
> like
> really bad



What? i never even realized how time passed so quickly D:

time goes by quickly when you're having fun :3


----------



## Hir (Mar 7, 2010)

Koray said:


> you're wroooong >:V
> 
> I saw it last night. Not Tim Burton's Best movie ever, but i would watch it again!
> 
> I actually found it pretty funny


Biggest flaw is the fact that your opinion really doesn't mean much.


----------



## Viva (Mar 7, 2010)

I love Tim Burton.  His movies are supposed to be off-kilter


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Mar 7, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> I love Tim Burton.  His movies are supposed to be off-kilter



Didn't you also like Little Wayne?


----------



## Viva (Mar 7, 2010)

ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Didn't you also like Little Wayne?


 
I don't know who Little Wayne is :I


----------



## Koray (Mar 7, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Biggest flaw is the fact that your opinion really doesn't mean much.



Your point being...?


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Mar 7, 2010)

Koray said:


> you're wroooong >:V
> 
> I saw it last night. Not Tim Burton's Best movie ever, but i would watch it again!
> 
> *I actually found it pretty funny*


*Me too saw it yesterday I love it. Tim Burton is awesome.*


----------



## Hir (Mar 7, 2010)

Koray said:


> Your point being...?


Posting your opinion in a place where almost no one cares about your opinion is a bit pointless.


----------



## Satoshi (Mar 7, 2010)

I HATE Tim Burton re-makes. 
He did a terrible job with Charlie and the Chocolate Factory. Even if it is based more off the book. It was just full of pedo-lovin'.

And Johnny Depp looks more like a pedo in Alice in Wonderland.

PEDOLICIOUS.


----------



## Bando (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm going later to see it with friends, coincidentally.

I'll report back later on how much I liked it


----------



## Koray (Mar 7, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Posting your opinion in a place where almost no one cares about your opinion is a bit pointless.



I like typing it anyway. You never know, someone might actually care.


----------



## Hir (Mar 7, 2010)

Don't get your hopes up.


----------



## Skittle (Mar 7, 2010)

I refuse to see it as well.

Whether it is based on the original or through the looking glass, IT IS NOT DARK AND GRITTY.

It's a CHILDREN'S STORY. There is no dark and twisted or demented meaning behind it. It was a story, for a child. *sigh*

Now we get to deal with Burton fans (me not being one of them) as well as Depp fans (not one of those either) and those emo/scene/goth/teen angst kids going on and on about how dark and twisted Alice in Wonderland is and just...Uggggggggggh.


----------



## Koray (Mar 7, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Don't get your hopes up.



Grumpy boy >:I


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Mar 7, 2010)

skittle said:


> I refuse to see it as well.
> 
> Whether it is based on the original or through the looking glass, IT IS NOT DARK AND GRITTY.
> 
> ...


Actually, I think Alice in Wonderland's full potential can only be realized when it's presented as an adult hallucination, and Tim Burton does a good job of acknowledging this... for about half of the movie anyway. The original stories were just a little more twisted then some seem to think.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Mar 7, 2010)

skittle said:


> I refuse to see it as well.
> 
> Whether it is based on the original or through the looking glass, IT IS NOT DARK AND GRITTY.
> 
> ...



Those kinds of people have actually been around for a looooooong time, the kinds of "dark" people that like to put "gothic" twists on childrens stories.  Though when they do it to Wizard of Oz and the Alice stories I gnash my teeth.  Tim Burton didn't do it first, but he's bringing it into the mainstream...  Fuck.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Mar 7, 2010)

Easog said:


> Actually, I think Alice in Wonderland's full potential can only be realized when it's presented as an adult hallucination, and Tim Burton does a good job of acknowledging this... for about half of the movie anyway. The original stories were just a little more twisted then some seem to think.



The original stories were written as an inside joke between Lewis Carroll and Alice Liddel, she liked it when he wrote "nonsense" stories and wanted him to write some for her.  Actually in one of the scenes, he uses animals to represent his and her friends IRL.  You  know the character of The Dodo?  That's actually himself.

...

Wow, that's so furry.


----------



## JoeStrike (Mar 7, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> Actually in one of the scenes, he uses animals to represent his and her friends IRL.  You  know the character of The Dodo?  That's actually himself.... Wow, that's so furry.



Where'd you hear about this? I'd like to read it first hand.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Mar 7, 2010)

skittle said:


> Now we get to deal with Burton fans (me not being one of them) as well as Depp fans (not one of those either) and those emo/scene/goth/teen angst kids going on and on about how dark and twisted Alice in Wonderland is and just...Uggggggggggh.


This is one of the reasons I'm cautious about it.

The "dark" thing, I can deal with. 
But movies aimed specifically at mallgoths (and let's face it, this one is) tend to completely suck ass.

"LEWK AT HOW EDGEY WE'RE TRYIN TO BE. LEWK AT HOW RANDUMB JOHNNY DEPP IS. LOLOL.
OUR CHARACTERS ARE ALL A GIANT FASHION STATEMENT. NAO BUY THEIR OUTFITS FOR $60 AT HOT TOPIC!"
...No.


----------



## LeonJpup (Mar 7, 2010)

weird move but what els ya exspect but a very good movie over all


----------



## Skittle (Mar 7, 2010)

Easog said:


> Actually, I think Alice in Wonderland's full potential can only be realized when it's presented as an adult hallucination, and Tim Burton does a good job of acknowledging this... for about half of the movie anyway. The original stories were just a little more twisted then some seem to think.


Full potential?

Children's. Story. :/



Vaelarsa said:


> This is one of the reasons I'm cautious about it.
> 
> The "dark" thing, I can deal with.
> But movies aimed specifically at mallgoths (and let's face it, this one is) tend to completely suck ass.
> ...


Oh god this. xX


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Mar 7, 2010)

skittle said:


> Full potential?
> 
> Children's. Story. :/


So you haven't read them, okay.


----------



## Skittle (Mar 7, 2010)

Easog said:


> So you haven't read them, okay.


I HAVE read both of them. :/ Just because I don't see no deeper meaning or anything in them doesn't mean I haven't read them. They were meant to be a child's story. Nothing more.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Mar 7, 2010)

Children's stories were pretty fucking morbid, back in the day.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Mar 8, 2010)

JoeStrike said:


> Where'd you hear about this? I'd like to read it first hand.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dodo_%28Alice%27s_Adventures_in_Wonderland%29


> The Dodo is a caricature of the author. A popular but unsubstantiated belief is that Dodgson chose the particular animal to represent himself because of his stammer, and thus would accidentally introduce himself as "Do-do-dodgson."


http://www.alice-in-wonderland.net/alice5.html


> The Liddell sisters are present in the Alice books too. At                 the end of the second chapter from Alice's Adventures in Wonderland it says: "There                 was a Duck, and a Dodo, a Lory and an Eaglet". The Duck is Canon Duckworth, the                 friend that went with them on the boat trip, Lorina is the Lorry and Edith the Eaglet.                 Dodo was Charles Dodgson, who had a slight stutter which made him sometimes give his name                 as 'Do-do-Dodgson'.



There's references like these all over the stories, even to real happenings to usual things at the time.  The Mock Turtle is a representation of Mock Turtle Soup, and the Hatter is from the expression "Mad as a Hatter" when hatters of that time period went crazy due to the exposure of mercury, which they used to help make hats.


----------



## Niemand (Mar 8, 2010)

I don't read books.
And usually enjoy most anything Tim Burton touches, though his recent work has let me down.
That being said, I plan on seeing this tomorrow, though my hopes be left at bay.


----------



## furatail (Mar 8, 2010)

I enjoyed it but I'll never see another 3D film. What a gimmick. 3D is just weird when using a camera that can only focus on one distance. You see somethings blurry and others clear depending on what the director thought should be in focus. Some things were just too exaggerated to. I"m guessing they did that for some "aw" effect.


----------



## IshyTycoon (Mar 8, 2010)

*Spoiler* for the end of the movie:

Depp _breakdances_, yes Burton that is an amazing way to end a movie. That is why I am not going to see it-ever.


----------



## Ricky (Mar 8, 2010)

I saw this in the Castro theater in digital 3-D.

It was alright -- it wasn't anything I'd consider great but I wasn't expecting a great movie in the first place.  It was entertaining though and had good modern effects.



IshyTycoon said:


> *Spoiler* for the end of the movie:
> 
> Depp _breakdances_, yes Burton that is an amazing way to end a movie. That is why I am not going to see it-ever.



Yeah, the dancing was fucking stupid.  Also, it wasn't breakdancing but whatever/


----------



## Jelly (Mar 8, 2010)

the dancing wasn't that stupid (like it was stupid, but i could bear it)
the cg was way over done
and often times the animation was stilted and awful

didn't get to see it in 3d, though
was sold out


----------



## furatail (Mar 8, 2010)

Jelly said:


> the dancing wasn't that stupid (like it was stupid, but i could bear it)
> the cg was way over done
> and often times the animation was stilted and awful
> 
> ...



When the music started and Depp began to dance I was like, "Oh, no no. Don't ruin the movie with a musical happy ending." However, it ended quickly and I was a bit relieved. I hate movies that end with some generic full length dance song as if they needed another 3 minutes of filler.


----------



## Niemand (Mar 8, 2010)

A few of you guys are a bunch of whining bitches.

Of _course_ you're not going to like it if your nose is ass deep in books all of the time,
and if you ever saw the first movie, of course you're not going to be bedazzled again, _or at all._

[ Almost missed, 'I don't like it because it's popular.' Oh, you're cool, dude. ]


The cinematography was fairly lovely compared to where we started, and though it will never be on my favorite list,
especially for a Tim Burton film (since he's slowly fallen from a few of the better films), it wasn't a complete waste of time.

_Besides, you should never get your hopes up when Disney is backing a film, being usually a miss over hit._

*Jesus*.



I feel like seeing it again, not to enjoy it, but just to piss some of you off.
Oh... and I /do/ love you. Fuzzies are endless amounts of entertainment, which is why you'll be there with me.

_I'll buy everyone popcorn._


----------



## 8-bit (Mar 8, 2010)

I liked 9, but there is no goddamn way in hell I'm going to see this shit.


----------



## Niemand (Mar 8, 2010)

8-bit said:


> I liked 9, but there is no goddamn way in hell I'm going to see this shit.


So you liked a shitty movie, why wouldn't you like another?


----------



## Jelly (Mar 8, 2010)

Did I say it was a turd?
I wanted to come back and say it was a turd.

go away tim burton


----------



## 8-bit (Mar 8, 2010)

Slut said:


> So you liked a shitty movie, why wouldn't you like another?


 
9 wasn't a shitty movie. Why is everyone saying that? I don't see it.


----------



## Jelly (Mar 8, 2010)

8-bit said:


> 9 wasn't a shitty movie. Why is everyone saying that? I don't see it.



Hey
Hey
Did you ever wonder if maybe you're retarded and nobody wanted to tell you?
Or like, you smell like vomit but nobody wants to say anything to offend you?

I mean, all those people out there that smell like vomit seem blissfully unaware.
did you ever wonder how that situation came to be?


----------



## Niemand (Mar 8, 2010)

Jelly said:


> Did you ever wonder how that situation came to be?


What I wonder is if their avatar is their murrsona.


----------



## Skittle (Mar 8, 2010)

Slut said:


> A few of you guys are a bunch of whining bitches.
> 
> Of _course_ you're not going to like it if your nose is ass deep in books all of the time,


Brb, laughing forever.

DUN READ GUIZ! ITS NOT COOL!


----------



## 8-bit (Mar 8, 2010)

Jelly said:


> Hey
> Hey
> Did you ever wonder if maybe you're retarded and nobody wanted to tell you?
> Or like, you smell like vomit but nobody wants to say anything to offend you?
> ...


 


;^; I should've seen that coming

I was hoping someone would actually answer my question, but apparently not


----------



## Niemand (Mar 8, 2010)

skittle said:


> Brb, laughing forever.
> 
> DUN READ GUIZ! ITS NOT COOL!


Obviously you're confused,
I was referring to those whining because it 'wasn't accurate to the story.'

But continue laughing if you wish, you're still a furry.

<3

Besides, I love books. Just hate reading them.

:|


----------



## Jelly (Mar 8, 2010)

8-bit said:


> ;^; I should've seen that coming
> 
> I was hoping someone would actually answer my question, but apparently not



Sorry, I didn't mean to be mean.


----------



## 8-bit (Mar 8, 2010)

Jelly said:


> Sorry, I didn't mean to be mean.


It's ok. 

Why do people say its bad?

Like, "oh, the way they presented this was blahblahblah"


----------



## Niemand (Mar 8, 2010)

Jelly said:


> Sorry, I didn't mean to be mean.


Teehee... _sympathy_.



8-bit said:


> Why do people say its bad?


I think it has to do with, 'opinions.'


----------



## 8-bit (Mar 8, 2010)

Slut said:


> Teehee... s_ympathy_.
> 
> 
> I think it has to do with, 'opinions.'


 
oh. Well, I thought it was good. The music they played in the previews and commercials was nice.


----------



## Niemand (Mar 8, 2010)

8-bit said:


> oh. Well, I thought it was good. The music they played in the previews and commercials was nice.


_I did enjoy the previews._
Sometimes they sell you all the best parts, though.

; 3;


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Mar 8, 2010)

Slut said:


> Obviously you're confused,
> I was referring to those whining because it 'wasn't accurate to the story.'



Because going to see a movie based on one of your favorite books  and being disappointed is taboo apparently.

I'm more pissed off about the fact that it just about ripped off a videogame that pulled the plot off more.

It's not a terrible thing to try and make something new out of an already existing story, this one was just done really REALLY shitty.


----------



## 8-bit (Mar 8, 2010)

Slut said:


> _I did enjoy the previews._
> Sometimes they sell you all the best parts, though.
> 
> ; 3;


 
Remember when the bird thing opened its maw!? In the previews, it reminded me of the PLAGAS. :3c


----------



## Niemand (Mar 8, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> Because going to see a movie based on one of your favorite books  and being disappointed is taboo apparently.
> 
> I'm more pissed off about the fact that it just about ripped off a videogame that pulled the plot off more.
> 
> It's not a terrible thing to try and make something new out of an already existing story, this one was just done really REALLY shitty.


Making a movie to be as close to its literature counterpart is severely difficult, so I can see why someone would be disappointed.
But if you go to a movie these days expecting the book, it's like registering on FA expecting not to be raped.

I don't play videogames, either, so I'd love to hear about what you mean, genuinely.

There was something rather charming about the vintage take on the first book, and while the CG appeased to the eyes in these moments,
I can also understand that it was probably the only thing you should attend for, but again, not enough to make it a grand movie.

I know that's why I saw Avatar, _and why I also wasn't impressed._

But again, not a complete waste of time.
Staying home and browsing the forums over seeing the movie would have been a bigger disappointment to me.



I enjoy negatives that aren't based on closed minds, so thanks.


----------



## Jelly (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi, I'm a 20 year old woman in ye olde (?) 19th century (?) and because I'm just so fucking crazy I can piss on social obligations and somehow become a partner of a gigantic trade giant because I fell in a hole and hit my head.

there i ruined it
it didn't make any fucking sense anyways


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Mar 8, 2010)

Slut said:


> Making a movie to be as close to its literature counterpart is severely difficult, so I can see why someone would be disappointed.
> But if you go to a movie these days expecting the book, it's like registering on FA expecting not to be raped.
> 
> I don't play videogames, either, so I'd love to hear about what you mean, genuinely.
> ...



Tim Burton said that he didn't like the episodic style of the books and previous film adaptations, thus why he tried his new story.  I don't mind this, really, but it's just that the storyline is almost exactly like American McGee's Alice.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_McGee's_Alice
Which was supposed to get a film adaptation but was shelved, ironically right when it was announced that Burton would be making an Alice movie.

There is such a thing as a well adapted film from a book, Coraline was fantastic even though it differed from the book on a few levels, all the differences made sense.

I'm more pissed on the fact that Burton thought he could make an already classic story into something better but ended up making a ripoff by mistake, I'm not going to accuse him of stealing McGee's story but it's pretty obvious the plots are similar.  I'm also aggravated on how he switched around the characters, more notably making Dodgson (Carroll) her FATHER.  

To the credit of the movie, the CG was fantastic.  But like I said before, it was still a crap film.


----------



## Niemand (Mar 8, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> But like I said before, it was still a crap film.


And now I can honestly tip my hat.
Good show.


----------



## Marietta (Mar 9, 2010)

I thought it was pretty good personally.
Not great, but good.


----------

